# Cattleya Aclandiae



## Cheyenne (May 3, 2013)

One of my favorite cattleyas. I find this very easy and blooms a few times a year. This is the third time it has bloomed this year. Last time it bloomed it recieved a first place and a best in class at the deep cut show.


----------



## Ozpaph (May 3, 2013)

lovely flower and a great way of growing it - basket. I might try that. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## mrhappyrotter (May 3, 2013)

Aclandiae is my absolute favorite cattleya species. I bought one once, a young seedling, and unfortunately it didn't survive. Glad to hear it's an easy grower for you.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 3, 2013)

Good growing!


----------



## mormodes (May 3, 2013)

One of my favs, too. Ever bloom any of the coerulean ones SVO sells? Mine haven't bloomed yet, just wondered what you thought.


----------



## JeanLux (May 4, 2013)

Very nice one!!!! Jean

(some buds here too)


----------



## jjkOC (May 4, 2013)

Pretty leopard markings!


----------



## Susie11 (May 4, 2013)

A beauty!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (May 4, 2013)

Love!

I've had C. aclandiae var. coerulea 'Blue Sky' HCC/AOS x C. aclandiae 
'Gulfglade' AM/AOS for three years, and no blooms. And the damn thing won't stay in a pot; it pushes its way out and grows above the medium. 

Any culture tips?


----------



## Cheyenne (May 5, 2013)

The only way that I can grow aclandiae is in a basket or on a mount. That is why it pushes itself out of a pot. They do not like pots. If you grow them more like a vanda they will be quite easy. I started this one in a small basket and just keep throwing it in a larger one with a little mix or clay balls. Right now there are two baskets in the largest one.


----------



## dodidoki (May 5, 2013)

One of my favourite, too! Very nice!!!! Many thanks for sharing!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (May 5, 2013)

Cheyenne said:


> The only way that I can grow aclandiae is in a basket or on a mount. That is why it pushes itself out of a pot. They do not like pots. If you grow them more like a vanda they will be quite easy. I started this one in a small basket and just keep throwing it in a larger one with a little mix or clay balls. Right now there are two baskets in the largest one.



Thank you. This is one I will be selling soon then; I don't have the right environment to grow stuff in baskets...


----------



## SlipperKing (May 5, 2013)

Fairly full segments on your clone I see why it did so well at the show. Interesting how the lower right flower has a extended white blotch on the lip not seen on the other.


----------



## orcoholic (May 7, 2013)

That's a really nice bloom on a small plant. I have several and that looks better than all mine. Great growing.


----------



## goldenrose (May 9, 2013)

:clap::clap::clap: Love these dalmatians!
I'm finding the basket/pots interesting ... 
I have Brabantiae (aclandiae x loddigesii), it's in a plastic pot, in a coarse bark mix and does just fine, blooming faithfully every year and scenting the room so nicely!


----------

